# Does anyone know what type of grass this is?



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

I tryed the plant finder on this website and still can't find out. Here are some pics.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the pic (a little blurry), but my guess is Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you thats what I thought it was. Sorry for the bad pics, not the best camra.
-Ian


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=125&category=genus&spec=Lilaeopsis

_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_.


----------

